# Temporary accommodation



## khamm (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm looking for some advice...I have a beautiful Tom cat who will be 3 in August. I have had him since being a kitten and love him dearly. I have to leave my current accommodation and will be moving back to my parents until I move again in approximately 3 months time. Unfortunately I am unable to take my cat with me as my parents have a dog. I have been told there are people who will foster cats, is this correct. I don't want to give my cat away as see him as part of the family.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @khamm and welcome 

I wonder if it might be possible to have your cat with you at your parents by have him living upstairs away from the dog. It would mean putting up a tall pet gate to separate the dog's and cat's areas, high enough so the cat could not climb over it. Some people buy two gates and fit one above the other to make a really tall gate. It would be so much better for your cat if he could be with you, and become an indoor cat for the time being.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Safetots-Ex...qid=1451859096&sr=8-3&keywords=tall+pet+gates

I assume you have ruled out him going into a cattery? I appreciate it would not be cheap.

If you cannot find a foster carer through the forum I can only suggest contacting all your local Rescues to ask if they can help you, as I know some of them do offer fostering if an owner is desperate and unable to afford a cattery. But it always depends if they have the space available and I know most Rescues are full at present. Of course at a Rescue he would live in a pen for the whole time. But the same arrangement would apply with some private foster carer's set-ups too. Three months is a long time to live in a pen.


----------

